# a jersey bull calf



## Holly K (Mar 4, 2009)

Tomarrow I am getting a bull calf that is 6 days old.  I read here that they grow better if there is 2 of them.  Would goats count for the additional friends?  I have large boer goats.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you planning on feeding grain or going the grass fed route? I'm asking this because I know there is a problem with some of the ingredients in cattle grain for sheep. I'm not sure about goats. I know copper is one thing. Seems to me urea (you can easily get by without this) is another. I think there was something else in the minerals. _--Iron is the other thing sheep can't have in cattle feed. _

They do better with friends because they are a herd animal and need that companionship and competition for the food.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 4, 2009)

Another thing to consider is, how pushy is the goat? Is he going to keep the calf out of their food? Or will he share?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 4, 2009)

youll have to pen the calf up to bottle him.an pen him up so he can eat his grain.because the goat will most likely keep him out of the feed trough.


----------



## Holly K (Mar 4, 2009)

I will pen him up for feeding and I believe I have a wether that, after the calf has been here a few days, that will offer competition but not be a bully.  I feed my goats 12% creep feed.  It is a cow feed but does not contain urea.  The show wethers are fed in a seperate pen and are given show feed. The goats have free choice minerals with copper and I do not have sheep.  I only feed a ration during the winter.  In another month I will have a really nice pasture greening up.  I realize that to produce the max amount of meat, I will continue to supplement the calf.  We have raised goats for several years and I have done my best to sift through all the different opinions on the best way to feed.  The meat goats have done very well on our feeding program, producing larger than average kids.  I believe the calf will fit in well, for his short tenure here


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 4, 2009)

you have a good plan.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd put the calf on higher protein than that for the first 6 months, at least. Look for calf grower.
Spring grass may not need additional feed, but it depends on his age and the grass.  I don't think a 3 month old jersey can eat enough grass to do without grain.


----------



## Holly K (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 4, 2009)

One bit of warning: Jerseys have personality... some good some bad.
Meanest dairy bull is a Jersey. Either castrate him, or be VERY careful and butcher sooner rather than later. Jerseys mature early so he could get feisty under a year of age.
NO head butting allowed and make sure you dehorn if he isn't polled.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, goats would count.  Why not?  Heck, a pig might do the trick.  Chickens won't, but goats, probably.


----------

